# norman's lampeye killifish with shrimp?



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Does anybody know if norman's lampeye killifish are safe with shrimp? I know no fish except an oto is guaranteed to not eat a shrimp,but do you think that they are small enough to not be a big threat to the shrimp?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... good question. Offhand, I would be surprised if a lampeye ever attacked a shrimp. VERY surprised. Lampeyes don't swim near the bottom where the shrimp are, and while they are fin-nippers when kept with fish with long fins like angels and bettas, they aren't known for bothering shrimp or anything else that hangs out on the bottom.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

They are fin nippers,didn't know that. It's a good thing i took them out of my stocking plan for my 10 gallon with my precious betta in it. Since they like to swim near the surface, I suppose they will like the 20 gallon high that I intend for them to call home. I am also happy that they are NOT annual kilifish. Yep, three years i can call them mine before god takes them away to heaven.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd expect them to be like keeping cpd with rcs. They eat the young shrimplettes so you don't see any increase in shrimp numbers..


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Meh, it will be planted so i am guessing that there is a strong chance that at least a small number will live to breeding age then more live to breed then blah-blah-blah you know the rest.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Well my combo was in a 5 and I think the shrimp ate the cpd eggs and the cpds ate the young shrimp. So no net reproduction, but still a cool tank. Breeding shrimp can be more profitable than fish, at least around here.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Well i am going to be working with a 20 gallon high. So i am thinking that they will have a MUCH better chance of surviving and reproducing.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm.. I think my new tank could definitely use a few shrimp.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

any pics of this new tank?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I wanna see pic of your tank too EW


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Here it is. The plants are getting out of control, so I'm setting up another one to transfer a few. I'm happy that my _Aponogetons_ are flowering and making new plants like crazy without falling back, but they're taking over the place! The little dwarf lily plants aren't so little, either.
The next tank is being set up to house my American-Flag Fish which seem to want to spawn.
I also picked up two (2) 40-Breeders at Petco today! Whoot! I do love the $1/gallon sale. One of those is going to be a reef tank, but the other will be for Rainbow Shiners. I already have a bunch of Sterilite tubs, and those will be a whole Rainbow hatchery soon.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's an updated photo of my tank after letting my family take care of it while I've been gone all week: ( I'm a travelling salesman these days )
LOL. It's hard being the only fish person in the house sometimes.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, well give it all a good trim/thinning and come to atl on the 19th and let plants buy your gas


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

hmm....what size tank is this?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

20 gallon long


----------

